# Who's guarding whom?



## Wren - TN (Dec 22, 2013)

This is Sasha, my 8 month old Anatolian Shepherd, being guarded by her charges while she naps.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

:grin: Too funny!


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

Hey they dont like to waste energy, and it only seems fair that the chickens take a turn (at guarding) they can always let her know they need "help"... (LOL)


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

ROFL  Great photo! thanks


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

and to the right comes the cat....lol Great picture


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

ROFL one of the best pics I've seen of late. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## MamaRed (Dec 18, 2013)

Funny! They're all just taking turns.


----------



## momahen87 (Apr 2, 2014)

How sweet


----------



## Deeplines (Dec 7, 2013)

Good one right there.


----------

